# Cutting a Dutchman



## Bushler

A dutchman is used to swing a tree perpendicular to its lean. There's variations, but basically what you're doing is cutting off a corner of the hinge wood to allow the tree to swing toward the uncut part of the hinge. Here's how.

In this example the tree you're cutting is on a moderately steep slope, and leans straight down hill. You want to swing it 90 degrees so it will land in lead, sidehill.

NOTE: 1. This is advanced cutting proceedure, and 2. Never use a dutchman on a snag or defective tree.

Start by cutting the top face cut, but extend the cut beyond the normal point, keep cutting until the tree just starts to sag, (tricky) and quickly remove the saw so you don't get hung up. (you'll hate me if the tree sets down on the saw).

Next, cut the bottom part of the face in the normal manner, using the saw gun sight to accurately face the tree where you want it to fall.

Next start the back cut and cut the far wood first, cutting around until you meet the extended part of the top face cut.

Once the lower corner is cut off, bring the saw back around to the uphill side (same kerf), and leave a good amount of holding wood (4-6").

As you cut the back part of the holding wood stick a wedge in the kerf and continue to cut, leaving the 4-6" holding wood on the high side.

As the tree starts to fall it will swing on the holding wood and land perfectly. (well, sometimes they will break off and go down the hill like a freight train).

Clear as mud?


----------



## gink595

I've seen illustrations of this, I understand the concept of this but not the technique, have a video or picture(s). Not that I will ever really need to do this but I'd like to try it out for the fun of it


----------



## 056 kid

The dutchmen takes a lot of practice to perfect but once you have it, you can drop jaws with your anti gravity super powers! 
I showed the mexican that cuts wth me a step dutch, i could tell that he thought i was nuts for placing a rock in the face of my tree. after it piveted about 30 degrees against the lean and thumped down paralell to the rest of my lay, he could not believe it. I need stronger rocks though,i have crushed several.


----------



## Bushler

Instead of rocks use part of the sawn face. Split off what you need.

Again, using a dutchman is for advanced cutters who have good contol and a good eye for a sound tree. Also, its critical that you calculate the lean (use plumbob) accurately. You screw up and the tree can come back over the stump in a pirouette that will grind you up and mangle you dead. It might even break your saw!

Some trees don't like dutchmans. Brash timber like red cedar won't swing nearly as nice as doug fir.


----------



## Humptulips

A little different terminology here. I would call that a swing cut with a block shoved in the undercut being the dutchman.
On bigger trees you can make the face like you describe and then put the wedge in on the low side in the back cut. Saw till it sets down in the lower corner where you sawed in past the face. Drive your wedge in tight. carefully saw that cut it set down on again. Go to the back side, tickle it till it sets down again. You keep doing that and walk a tree right around and fall it against what seemed an impossible lean. You have to have good wood though and some trees are not condusive to it like cedar as has been said.


----------



## Bushler

Hump, I do that too, just couldn't figure out how to describe it. Thought I'd keep it simple as possible, but yes, for sure. On good thrifty fir its amazing what you can do with with a wedge and dutchman.

Its those cat faced half rotten hemlocks and white firs that like to break off, sometimes over the stump...


----------



## ray benson

Isn't a Dutchman on the list of unacceptable practices?


----------



## forestryworks

ray benson said:


> Isn't a Dutchman on the list of unacceptable practices?



if you handed a powersaw to an OSHA official and said, "show me
the acceptable way to cut a tree"

they would reply "oh i don't know how to cut down a tree.
i just know you didn't do it right."

:monkey:


----------



## olyman

forestryworks said:


> if you handed a powersaw to an OSHA official and said, "show me
> the acceptable way to cut a tree"
> 
> they would reply "oh i don't know how to cut down a tree.
> i just know you didn't do it right."
> 
> :monkey:


 aint that the truth!!!!!!!!!! edumacated far above their own intelligence!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clearance

*Not here*

Bushler, you are a faller, I have looked at your pictures here and your work is good. There are very few fallers here, I have fell more trees than most arborists, that is felled them with just a saw, axe and wedges. But I am not a faller, I don't even play one on tv, however I have worked with fallers, worked in the bush many times and seen what they fall.

Please don't be talking about an advanced thing like the dutchman here, lots of people here think they are fallers, but are not. A case in point, the talk over whether leaving more holding wood on the off lean side makes any difference. And the constant debate about wrap handles, big dogs and the like. And even if you need wedges, and so on.


The intentional dutchmen is for experienced fallers only, it is banned in B.C. I appreciate your help, but this may inspire some to go far beyond their capabilities. Many arborists are useless when it comes to falling, although they are legends in thier own minds, seen it.


----------



## Bushler

Clearence, I'm not sure how to respond. Are you asking me to take down the post? 

I'm tired and my leg hurts. I'll check back tomorow.


----------



## Humptulips

So an experienced hand talks about the finer points of his trade and that's bad?


----------



## clearance

Humptulips said:


> So an experienced hand talks about the finer points of his trade and that's bad?



No, he is a faller, a production faller who falls trees that most arborists would take a long time with or often, if they are smart, will walk away. Dutchmen are for real fallers, not wannabees or know it alls. Falling big trees away from thier lean is a big deal. So is climbing p.o.s. trees hanging over the powerline. Dutchmen are only for fallers. P.o.s. trees over the line are only for experienced utility guys. Maybe I could try my hand at stitching up cuts, but I wouldn't even think about doing heart surgery on someone. 

You have to learn to walk before you can run, all I am saying. No offence, I hope you understand why I advise caution.


----------



## Bushler

Thanks, Hump.

Clearence, I appreciate your concern, and I thought about that when I posted. Thats why I made a special effort to advise that a dutchman was for experienced fallers only. Re-read my post re: Note:.......

I was hoping this site would be a good place to exchange ideas and tips on how to refine our individual techniqes for doing a hard job. New tools, a better way, etc.

Now, you're putting a burden on me that I find uncomfortable. Am I suppose to be responsible for someone getting hurt trying to cut a tree? I thought Darwin covered that in his book, Evolution of Species.


----------



## gink595

Bushler said:


> Thanks, Hump.
> 
> Clearence, I appreciate your concern, and I thought about that when I posted. Thats why I made a special effort to advise that a dutchman was for experienced fallers only. Re-read my post re: Note:.......
> 
> I was hoping this site would be a good place to exchange ideas and tips on how to refine our individual techniqes for doing a hard job. New tools, a better way, etc.
> 
> Now, you're putting a burden on me that I find uncomfortable. Am I suppose to be responsible for someone getting hurt trying to cut a tree? I thought Darwin covered that in his book, Evolution of Species.



I thought your post was good and though it was good that clearance made it a point as well as you did to note that it may be a dangerous way to fell doesn't mean your out of line by posting such info. I thought calling everyone here a bunch of wannabes and know-it-alls was out of line, We all came here looking for something, just because I'm not a professional doesn't mean crapola, I was a welder/fabricator by profession does that mean I shouldn't give welding advice to someone who might need it, this site would be kinda silly if all you had was "real" professional telling each other techniques they all ready knew. Cut him a break he is trying to be helpful, it's a change of pace to hear someone who has done it right speak.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Could someone post up a picture of a textbook Dutchman with the Humbolt notch and the Traditional notch? I have an idea what it is, but would like some confirmation that I can see. Thanks.


----------



## stihlkicken

thanks bushler for sharing some of your techniques and experience.I read this board alot and always learn somethin.I have used the dutchman or some variant for some years with no ill effects.I am no arborist, nor a production faller anymore,as the machines took my job about 5 years ago. I am now a well driller which is a whole nuther subject,however, I find it interesting that someone finds your post dangerous and " above us derelicts comprehension". illegal cuts, I think I just about heard it all now.


----------



## 056 kid

Bushlers sharing of information in my opinion is a turn for the best for Arboristsite. 
A dangerous face is one your not comfortable with.


----------



## Highclimber OR

I understand this technique and have used it on occasion. It does not always work like a dream and takes a fair amount of skill so use your judgment it is best to see someone do it first. It is actually an old woods technique used for many years I believe and I have always heard "Swinging Dutchmen" as the actual name.


----------



## 056 kid

Swing, step, or kirf but the kirf is a totally different ball game.


----------



## Burvol

The dutchman is pretty fun indeed, but when you loose your momentum on the swing, it can really suck. I use them on certain situations, but never near the road, crummy, or RMZ's. Hey Bushler, have you ever seen guys saw a "relief" into the stump, boring down into the one side below a corner into the roots, to get some tension off?


----------



## Bushler

Burvol, funny you asked that, I did just a couple days ago, and while thinking about how I should get the camera....the tree rocked over and set down on my saw bar. By the time I got that tree on the ground I was hating. At one point I had one saw bar (minus motor cuz I thought the sucker might come over the stump), three wedges, and the back up saw, all stuck.

I used my third saw to cut the offending root, and rocked the chain.

rule #9. Never take a camera to work....


----------



## Burvol

Oh boy...


----------



## 056 kid

*Mr Murphy*

Sounds like some of my days! You know that when the s&!^ starts hitting the fan it just keeps flying till your blood pressure it self could be used to power a jack for the offending #0d Da%n son-ova B*$}h tree!!!


----------



## Humptulips

Bushler said:


> Burvol, funny you asked that, I did just a couple days ago, and while thinking about how I should get the camera....the tree rocked over and set down on my saw bar. By the time I got that tree on the ground I was hating. At one point I had one saw bar (minus motor cuz I thought the sucker might come over the stump), three wedges, and the back up saw, all stuck.
> 
> I used my third saw to cut the offending root, and rocked the chain.
> 
> rule #9. Never take a camera to work....



If you didn't get stuck once in a while you'd be retired.

Once we pulled a cedar on the cutting line that leaned over the creek. It was good sized and pretty much fell apart into slabs when it hit the ground. I had to get a buck in it to yard it and it had a good deal of bind. Before it was over I had every saw on the claim out on the rigging. At one time I had 4 stuck and was using the last saw we had. It started pinching in the middle of the cut and I barely got it out.


----------

